# Can someone post pics of their Eos trunk space?



## Silver Ghost (May 1, 2001)

I'm thinking of getting an Eos over a BMW 335 hard top convertible but only if it has comparable trunk space to the BMW....for all you Eos owners, how is the trunk space? is it good enough to go on a weekend road trip? can it fit any or some luggage? garment bag? duffel? 
thanks, Steve


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ I can easily fit three small suitcases and a ton of extra stuff on the trunk. Even with the roof down, there's still quite a bit of room.
Besides, why not go to your nearest VW dealer and have a look. Or better yet, also have a test drive.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

From seeing them side by side at the Hillsborough Concorse last year there's way more space in the EOS..


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Can someone post pics of their Eos trunk space? (Silver Ghost)*

As previously mentioned the best thging to do is have a look at an Eos and determine for yourself which car has the best trunk space.
I experimented with golf clubs and took some photos (see link below). I could fit one set in the trunk, but would not be able to lower the roof. The photos do not provide a good overall view of the trunk space, but you may find them helpful.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3145537
Kevin








Note: I found another link, this one has a great photo of the trunk space with the luggage cover up.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2389210
There is also custom luggage available through oemplus or your local dealer.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3219650



_Modified by just4fun at 7:04 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## darrellc2002 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Can someone post pics of their Eos trunk space? (Silver Ghost)*

I think the truck space is pretty darn good. It really depends if you will be driving with top up or top. With top up you have a lot of room to play with. Just remember that some luggage will require you to lift the top back up before you can get it out.


----------



## gards (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Can someone post pics of their Eos trunk space? (darrellc2002)*

Just Friday, I had two laptops in the cases, a hard sided 6 pack cooler, and a 40lb bag of cat litter in the trunk. The top was down. Not too shabby!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Can someone post pics of their Eos trunk space? (gards)*

eos trunk capacity with roof folded down
A. beach day ---2 beach chairs, one upright folding chair, large brim hat, beach bag, clamp on umbrella, my usual trunk box with cleaning supplies/minivac, and the tool kit ....dig in the sand umbrella and cooler on the back seat, jug in one footwell
B.long weekend--- 2 large rolling duffel bags plus miscelaneous stuff thrown on top, jackets, boots, my usual trunk box with cleaning supplies/minivac, and the tool kit 
C.short weekend---4 XL LLbean tote bags, two grocery sized bags with plants to be transplanted, my usual trunk box with cleaning supplies/minivac, and the tool kit


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Can someone post pics of their Eos trunk space? (Silver Ghost)*

if you are concerned about the usability of the trunk space you probably would want a 2.3 and not a 3.2 the batteries in the trunk seem to make efficient use of the space much harder


----------

